

What every Angular project likely needs – and a Gulp build to provide it - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/what-every-angular-project-likely-needs-and-a-gulp-build-to-provide-it/

======
vfc1
common toolchain choices for Angular projects, with a build and sample app

